# puppy colic ???



## Kouroush (Apr 21, 2017)

11 wk old puppy in pain post eating sometimes regurgitates all vet checked when this happened a 2 wks ago nothing showed up as being problematic However its still ongoing we used a puzzle bowl but still speedy eater so hand feeding as slow as poss 
Im using slippery elm and at the moment cooked turkey whilst I want to go raw and she is keen im just worried she will be in more pain 
any help ideas greatly welcome 
also does anyone use gripe water is it ok to use I havnt found a definative answers


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

She may eventually need to be scoped.

From vetinfo.com
*Stomach Ulcer*

A stomach ulcer is one of the common reasons why a dog may appear to be in pain after eating.Ulcers occur for a number of reasons, but they generally come about as a result of improper balances of stomach acids and other issues in your pet's intestinal tract. An ulcer is a hole in the stomach lining. The acids from your pet's stomach can seep out of the hole and into the rest of his body, causing pain and other discomfort as well. 
*Gastritis*

Gastritis is a condition in which your dog's stomach lining becomes inflamed. There are different causes of this condition, but the result is oftentimes that your pet shows signs of pain in general that may seem to heighten or intensify immediately after eating. Dogs with gastritis oftentimes are prone to vomiting after eating as well. 
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (or IBS) in dogs is similar to the same condition in humans. it causes a feeling of bloating and fullness after  eating that many people and dogs alike experience as pain. It also oftentimes leads to inconsistent stool, so dogs with IBS may seem to have excessive flatulence and frequent bouts of diarrhea as well. 



You may want to get some raw Goat's Milk from a nearby health food store (NOT GNC) or a Whole foods. This has probiotics and enzymes in it. I would recommend you order some Sunday Sundae which is a Probiotic to put the "good bacteria" in her gut & Digestive Enzyme to help assimilate food. This is a whole food Human Grade supplement that has helped many on this blog. 
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: http://www.feedsentials.com/


Possibly grind the food in a blender with water or bone broth to make it mushy.

Make some home made bone broth for nourishment.

And small meals


Not a good time to start raw.



WELCOME, BTW!!!

Moms


----------



## Hyperpoper (Jan 3, 2022)

Of course it`d be better for you to see a vet. But from your description it could really be colic, it happens with dogs too. Dog colic isn`t independent illness, it only accompanies an underlying disease.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Since the thread is from 2017, I'm pretty sure it's either resolved or not...but either way, the OP hasn't posted since 2017....


----------

